
Resolving Merge Conflicts from the GitLab UI - sytse
https://about.gitlab.com/2016/09/06/resolving-merge-conflicts-from-the-gitlab-ui/?
======
sytse
We would appreciate input on how to improve this further beyond the three
improvements already mentioned in the article.

